
Stack Overflow is a Wiki  - d0mine
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/12/28.html
======
michael_dorfman
Sorry, Joel, it's not.

Or, more accurately, its users don't use it that way.

Unlike Wikipedia, where articles tend to gradually converge on some
"consensus-reality" version of "the truth", Stack Overflow encourages each
user to add _another_ answer to the growing detritus, and the voting (as has
been pointed out numerous times) tends to reward the earliest answer that is
in the neighborhood of accurate, at the expense of later, better answers.

If Stack Overflow actually functioned more like a wiki, I'd be more inclined
to spend time there.

------
petercooper
If Stack Overflow is a "wiki" then so is a blog where comments are ranked in
order of score.. so, no, not a wiki then, really. Also, wikis don't usually
require you to earn points to do stuff.

Wikis are easy to get involved with, you can usually contribute semi-
anonymously, and articles gradually improve and converge on agreed content.
Stack Overflow doesn't offer any of that.

